# VIA Rail Canadian stranded for 19 hours



## jis (Mar 22, 2013)

Amtrak is not alone in its winter woes

http://news.ca.msn.com/top-stories/via-rail-passengers-stranded-near-unity-sask-on-the-move-again


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2013)

jis said:


> Amtrak is not alone in its winter woes
> http://news.ca.msn.com/top-stories/via-rail-passengers-stranded-near-unity-sask-on-the-move-again


:hi: Good find jis!Similar to being Stranded in Western Nebraska on the Zephyr except the Accommodations and the Food and Beer is Better! Also Much Colder, Windier and Deeper Snow, yet the Passengers were Fed, Kept Warm and knowing what I know about VIA, were kept Informd and Entertained by the OBS!!

It was -25 to -45 when I was in Western Canada on the Canadian Last Month and Snow was Waist to Chest Deep but we kept on heading East towards Toronto even if CN gave preference to Hundreds of Freights! IINM VIA will give the Passengers a 100% Credit towards their next Trip Good for a year! Glad no-one Froze or Starved!!!


----------



## chakk (Mar 22, 2013)

Sounds like they were stranded "just a little bit north of Saskatoon".


----------



## fairviewroad (Mar 28, 2013)

chakk said:


> Sounds like they were stranded "just a little bit north of Saskatoon".


Boy, I figured that was a pop culture reference but I had to work a bit to figure it out.

Here's the answer:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKO2SxbXHdw


----------

